# Maple Hill Farm Pandora (Vega's doeling)



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Here she is - the single doeling from Vega. Her sire is Enchanted Hill Marmot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...what a cutie pie....congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW shes super cute!!

CONGRATS


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Can you ship her here?? :wink: She is SUPER cute  congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty baby  I love her color...she looks like cocoa with marshmallows!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. She's a sweetie. And you're right, Liz, that's exactly what her coloring reminded me of. She's definitely worth all the "trouble." :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your Welcome.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

AWWW! She's darling! Congrats! :dance: :kidred:


----------

